# 4955 MFWD



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Has anyone replaced the hub seals in a JD 4955 MFWD and what does it take?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Put in the updated seals, there were several iterations, get the latest one. 
A couple specialty tools Deere has, otherwise a standard toolbox gets the job done. Get the torque specs for the big spanner nut. I think it was 8 hours a side if all were changed.
When it's apart look at where the small seals ride on the u-joint yoke, make sure there isn't a deep groove worn into them, if you're going after a leak there.


----------

